# Confused - any advice!



## kareybird (Mar 3, 2005)

Hi Ladies - I'm kinda new to all this and was wondering if I could ask some advice.

My background is TTC for 10+ years, diagnosed as Unexplained Infertility   -.  Tried clomid for six months, which was unsuccessful.  Joined the waiting list for NHS at the Royal.

Got the letter in Dec 07 to say we had reached the top of the list - I remember feeling so excited that day!

Went for our first consultation in 28 Dec and started treatment in Feb 08.

We have had lots of ups and downs during the last two months !!  We were scheduled for egg collection on 10 March, but on 9March scan, it showed our eggs weren't good enough, so I had to continue with the injections.  Egg collection then took place on 12 March.

Went back for ET on 14 March - which was horrendous   - we had advised the staff that my womb was very far back, but they told us this wouldn't be a problem!  Turned out it was - the ET took a total off 1hr 20 mins!!    and I had to take gas and air.  On the good side they told us our embroys were really good and A grade - so this made us feel optimistic!

Had no symptoms at all last week and was starting to convince myself that it hadn't worked - and my DH was convinced as well!!!

Woke up on Monday morning with nausea - glimmer of hope and I got it in waves throughout the day!  Also, feel asleep on Monday afternoon for a couple of hours, something I never do!!

Yesterday morning, had more nausea - so yes, I gave in and sent DH off to buy a HPT mid afternoon and it turned out to be BFN    I cried and cried all day and felt as if my whole world had just collapased!!  I have been   as you do just to see that line on a pregnancy test!

Got up this morning and felt the same, decided that maybe I tested to late in the day yesterday  and I would try again with an early morning sample - again a BFN 
I'm not due to test officially until Friday.

Has anyone else experienced this and got a BFP on their test date - yes I'm just clutching at straws!

Also, this is a really stupid question, but I've not had AF which would have been due yesterday nor any bleeding at all, do the embroys get absorbed into your body - I would have thought I would have had some bleeding if it didn't work??  I know, this has just made me realise I don't know my body at all!!!

I appreciate you looking at this post - and any guidance given!!

Best wishes to all your girls on your 2ww and also, those just about to start your journey


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

Don't know how likely it is that you could still be pg.   and   for you.  I don't know which HPT you used, but have read that some of the cheaper ones can give false negatives.  I've also wondered if embryos get absorbed into your body as well.  The other thing is that when I had the 'dye test (HSG I think it is), I was told that I have a tilted womb and am hoping that it won't cause any problems with EC, ET or room for LO/s in the womb.


----------



## kareybird (Mar 3, 2005)

Thanks for your reply  .

I actually bought Tesco's on make    so I'll keep   I'll get a BFP!  It's just so depressing!  but I think I know within my heart that this time it hasn't worked        

With regards to your titled womb, please make sure when you go for your EC and ET before they start you make them aware that you have this.  A lot of books I read, say that a smooth transfer is essential for a higher success rate, I certainly didn't have a smooth transer and was left total traumatised after the ET!  I don't want to frighten you, as I know it is a very stressful time, but I think the more information we gain from each other is a real help!  

If I discover where the embroys go - I'll let you know!!! 

I really hope all works out for you...........


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks for the warning about EC and ET.  I'm going to do some research on tilted womb especially as there's a 40% chance of IVF being succesful and if it is there's a 25% chance of it being twins.  I did mention the tilted womb to Dr. Traub when we had our consultation with him end of May lasy year but he didn't seem too bothered.  I can't remember which way my womb was tilted either, don't know if this makes a difference.


----------



## shoppingqueen (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi

I would advise you just wait until Friday - they told me ages ago that a day or so can make a difference so u never know.  Yep I've heard of women doing a HPT early & getting their BFP but equally a lot have same prob as u.

The 2ww is really tough & the last few days are the worst.  Just try to focus on taking each day a day at a time & try to relax.

So sorry ur ET so long & painful.

Wishing you all the luck in the world

s

xx


----------



## crazykate (Oct 1, 2007)

Hiya kareybird..........


me thinks you tested waaaaaaay too early pet.  Test on friday maybe with one of those Clearblue ones!

  for your BFP 

Kate


----------



## Fionab (Aug 30, 2006)

Kareybird

I would also wait and test again on Friday as you can get the wrong result by testing too early.  You can never tell with the symptoms on the 2WW as the drugs can cause all sorts of pains.

Good luck for Friday, hope you get a BFP.  

Fiona


----------



## kareybird (Mar 3, 2005)

Thank you girls    really appreciated your words of advice!

This 2ww is just terrible - I know I have a lot to be thankful for    and I do appreciate all that has been brought my way in life, but a baby would just complete us!  and I know to some people they wouldn't understand that, but as we are all on the same journey I know I can be honest!

I will keep you posted ....  watch this space, in the meantime I'll keep sending up my   for the BFP!!!

 to all who are on the journey!


----------



## Dahlia (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi Kareybird,

   ^hugme. I think you have tested too early too and would test with a Clearblue on Friday morning. It is definitely NOT over for you yet. I am sure when it comes to testing I will succumb to doing it early and plan to have none in the house!!

I am sure you are going through hell at the moment-but you are not alone( although it probably feels like it). Even on a "normal" cycle the waiting kills me and I have lost count of the number of HPTs I have done. I an only imagine what it must be like after a treatment cycle 

All the best of luck for Friday    

Dahlia x


----------



## kareybird (Mar 3, 2005)

Girls - thank you for all your kind replies ....  

Dahlia - I agree definitely have none in the house!!!  that way temptation will not get the better of you!  I'll be   for you as you start your treatment - keep me updated.

Only 48 hours to go for me .....  I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Trishy (Jan 25, 2008)

Kareybird I am sure your nerves are all over the place.  All the best for Friday testing again.  It's not over yet so try to stay positive


----------



## janners1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Kareybird I definitely don't think you are out of the running. You really do need to wait until your missed period to get a chance of a positive on a preggo test. Some are more sensitive than others, and also some women will get an early +++ and some won't.

It's a great sign that AF hasn't showed up!! Good luck for testing tomorrow.


----------



## Trishy (Jan 25, 2008)

Just wondering how you are Kareybird?  Thinking of you


----------



## kareybird (Mar 3, 2005)

Thanks Trishy - very kind of you to remember me  

Well, I chickened out of doing the test today!!   !!  I just couldn't bring myself to do it and then have to go into work - I just wouldn't have been able to get through the day!

We are going to test tomorrow/sunday morning as we will be together all day - a friend got a   on day 10 but a   on day 12 so I'm kinda hoping I will be just as lucky.  I really feel numb - how can so many teenagers get pregnant and I can't even give my husband who I love dearly a son or daughter!!  I know he loves me no matter what, but every time I have looked at him since tuesday and the   it has broke my heart   - I just feel really sad 

AF is still not here, so I'm all over the place and today I've had an achy feeling in my hip - strange!!  so maybe she's on her way and I'm going to get all these new symptoms with the drugs etc!!

I'll let you know over he weekend how we get on, but I'll be keeping   for that little blue line!!

I hope you are keeping well, and again - thanx I'm just new hear and all the girls have been so friendly and helpful - it has really got me through this week.....  the hospital just doesn't prepare us enough for what experiences you go through do they!!

Mx


----------



## Trishy (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi Kareybird.  I totally understand why you have not tested yet.  I think I will be the same when it's my turn and wait until I am late by a day or two.  I have never had that experience of 'being late' because my cycle is all over theplace so emotionally I would need to be officially 'late' to feel more positive about things.  Great news AF is not here yet.  Your DH must be getting anxious/excited now?

I really hope you get good news and I know what you mean about giving DH a son or daughter.  My DH is the last in line to be able to carry on the family name (as he and his family remind me!!) so the pressure is on!  They all don't do it in a bad way but I know it would just make everyone so happy.  And I know DH would make a wonderful daddy.

I know DH loves you very much and at the end of the day you have each other and that is very important.  A baby is not the solution if getting pregnant in the first place means the stress pulls your relationship apart so try not to be sad when you look at him.  I bet you all the money in the world he does not think you have let him down in any way (incase that is how you are feeling).  And it's not over yet anyway.

Why don't you come over to the NI Girls thread for a chat as people are mostly on there and it helps keep track of everyone's story so far.


----------



## Dahlia (Oct 29, 2007)

Good luck for testing Kareybird   

Dahlia x


----------



## crazykate (Oct 1, 2007)

Have you tested yet hun?  Good luck will be thinking of you   

Kate


----------



## Annie70 (Feb 6, 2008)

Good luck with testing, Kareybird - we're rooting for you!  At least, you are with dh today.

Cate1976 - I also have a tilted uterus.  It's not supposed to cause any problems for ET.  I have already had a mock transfer where they essentially did a mock transfer and measured everything to make sure that it all goes smoothly on the day.  Apparently, if the uterus is really tilted, then you may have to do the ET on an empty bladder . I'm sure you wouldn't mind that! 
However, they think I will be better doing it with a notquitefull bladder because mine is only tilted a little bit. I don't know how I will be able to measure my liquid input to achieve that!!


----------



## kareybird (Mar 3, 2005)

- tears all round today - we got a   at 630 this morning - sorry have only been able to come on now - have spent the morning in tears - but have been getting plenty of   from DH - who has been so reassuring.

I just feel gutted - even though test said neg during the week, I just had that we bit of hope.

Now have to decide whether to go for FET - we have one grade A and one grade B. It hurts so much at the moment I can't even think about it -   
So confused though as my AF still hasn't arrived!  would it be normal to be delayed - I'm now five days late - does it take a while for your body to readjust from the medications??

Just wondering though, as DH and I are unexplained infertility, has anyone gone on to get pregnant naturally after IVF??

Thank you girls for all your support this week, it has been much appreciated.....  I don't know any of you at all, but you have been soo friendly so a big great THANK YOU !!

If you don't mind - I'll still go on the Ireland section and get to know you girls more.

Going to consoul myself now with a big bowl of ice-cream!!  and a quiet night with DH and my two substitute babies who have four legs and wet noses!!!

Mx


----------



## shoppingqueen (Nov 22, 2007)

hI KAREYBIRD

I'm so so sorry.  Have sent you a PM

s

XX


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

and   to you.


----------



## Fionab (Aug 30, 2006)

Kareybird, 

I'm so sorry to hear about your BFN.  

After our BFN, AF arrived the next day.  It seemed like it came straight after I stopped using the cyclogest.  It is so hard getting a BFN but then having to wait for AF to come as well makes it harder.

Once you get your review appointment with RFC you will feel more ready to start again.  They will get you to sign the consent forms for the next cycle and give you the details of how FET works.

Do come and join us on the main board,
Fiona


----------



## Dahlia (Oct 29, 2007)

So, so sorry Kareybird.

Take your time to come to terms with whats happened    

Dahlia x


----------



## crazykate (Oct 1, 2007)

Kareybird -    really sorry hun - will you tx again?


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi Kareybird  ,im sooooo sorry to hear your news   Gutted for you and DH .
Will keep you in my 
Ema XXX


----------



## weeza82 (Dec 14, 2007)

Hey Kareybird, 

I said hi on the NI thread and then saw this one.

Just wanted to say so sorry to hear your news    

Weeza xx


----------



## mel28 (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi Kareybird,

So sorry about your news.  

  

Take care,

Mel,xxx


----------



## Trishy (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi Kareybird.  I am so sorry the news was not good.  Don't get too disheartened as you have more chances ahead of you if you decide to go that way.  But do take time out with DH


----------

